

Ask HN: How's This Landing Page? Feedback Please - SoWink

	Hey Guys!<p>SoWink is proud to announce the official launch of our landing page as of yesterday evening, 3/9/11. Please take a moment and kindly review our site, feel free to offer any sort of feedback, good or bad, and help us improve our design/conversion. Thank you!<p>SoWink, Inc. Brings the Next Generation of Social Online Dating!<p>Check us out at http://www.sowink.com and discover for yourself how we'll revolutionize your dating world.
======
MediaBehavior
I'd say it's a very pleasant visual (disclaimer: I'm not much of a design-
beauty guy), but here's one heads-up:

Cmd(cntl)+(+key) cannot be used to enlarge text for the visually impaired (or
just those with high pixel density screens) - not without breaking the bounds
of they graphics they're placed over.

EDIT:

Second thought... Why just say, "experience our comprehensive privacy measures
instated for your peace of mind"? How about a _link_ to a page _describing_
those measures? I suggest this because I'm the wary type: I don't spend time
'experiencing' without major reassurance in advance. That's also why I don't
provide an email address 'for notification' unless the landing page (or at
least additional pages linked thereon) powerfully sells me on "wow, this
promises to be really cool (or really solve a problem that's been bugging my
life)" )

Hope that some help.

------
apedley
3 Things

1\. I asked why is it revolutionary? 2\. It needs pictures. 3\. More emotional
copy. How does it solve the person's problem (which is obviously finding that
person a partner) but are you targeting a specific niche within that niche?
Some people want love, others want fun, others want things that can't be
described in public :)

So how is this different from every other dating site. (and they are a LOT of
them)

------
SoWink
Thanks for the feedback guys.

@apedley - Demo video on the way, being that we're still in stealth mode,
cannot release too much details. But I assure you that it'll be completely
different from any existing dating services.

@media - That's a good tip, I'll do that. Although it'll have to be when we
get closer to launching Beta.

------
SoWink
<http://www.sowink.com> Clickable Link

